# My local trade centre



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some time ago a member asked if I could post a few pics of my local supplier. So here are a few pics.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is one from the outside.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Not bad :thumbsup:. Our supplier is set up similar except they got rock up to the ceiling almost . Looks like a nice clean and organized supplier much like yalls work.


----------

